# The wait is over!!!!!



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Finally got my furbaby home with us!!!!! 

Mykko (Mikko) at 12 weeks!!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sweet! Welcome to SM!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwwwww! Mykko is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats and now the fun begins. Mykko is so very cute.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, well worth the wait....congrats!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Angela, Mykko is very adorable.....we are in Mn too! Get in touch with me after you are all settled in and we can have a play date! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So adorable! You must be having so much fun!
Take lots of pictures - they grow so fast.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Aww ...how sweet he is.....this waiting is so hard!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So precious!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an adorable little boy!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Wait*

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is gorgeous!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Welcome so very Happy for you.*
*We made you these welcome pictures hope you like them.*
*Yogi And His Mommy!*


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Precious!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Welcome Hope you like the picture of your new little one.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats.....Mykko is adorable. Well worth the wait! :wub:


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So precious!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Awwww SO cute
I am also in MN


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats....so precious!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Soooo precious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Those of you in Minnesota!!! I cannot wait to have a play date. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He's so adora*le. Welcome to SM!!*


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

He is so beautiful..


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

AWWWW, I want it!


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

What a sweetie! Welcome to SM!!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

aawwww so cute and fluffy! Snuggles from me and Paris


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

He is so cute!! Reminds me of my Misty


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

She is cute!! Welcome


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww puppies are so cute!!! What a doll !


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cute! just like a little teddy bear!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

He is so beautiful. Love his little face.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations...ADORABLE


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a precious little boy. Little boys are so much fun.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M.........Mommy loves you and so do we:heart:

Y.........You are so delicious:wub:

K.........Kisses Kisses kisses:smootch:

K.........Keep the pictures coming, congratulations :drinkup:

O.........Oh, what a cutie patootie:Cute Malt:






*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Soooo adorable!! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Cutie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

THAT. FACE. <3 sooo adorbs! makes me think that Sneakers needs a baby sister :O)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome!
Your baby is super cute!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome! Your baby is just gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How exciting, he is adorable!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome Angela and Mikko, He is precious...So how big is he??? When was he born??? Where did you get him??? I am also looking for a new little one...Jackie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a beautiful ice-white wittle face.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on your handsome little man!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooo adorable. Giving me puppy fever!!!


----------

